# My Boy Sonny Says Goodbye To His Mommy



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your great loss, Greg - your photo shows such wonderfully vibrant woman. I am glad Sonny was able to make her smile in her last days, and that you all had that time together - may the good memories and Sonny's company gradually bring you comfort.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Deepest condolences on the loss of your wife. Bless the hospice nurses for making that final smile possible.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your wife. It seems like se had a good life with you by her side. I am happy she got to see her boy before passing. It was very touching just ready about it.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Marianne, Greg. Thank you for sharing these beautiful photos with us. May the memories and Sonny's companionship sustain you through this sad and difficult time.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dear Greg, I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful wife Marianne. I just lost my mom to ovarian cancer on 11/1. Our dogs were very precious during my mom's last days and one of the only things she talked about. Sending you love and a big hug.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My most heart felt sympathy for you, Greg. What a sad time you're going through. Your photos you'll cherish because they'll keep your wife close to your heart, as will your memories. It is very nice that Sonny was able to visit with her and make her happy those last days. Hospice is a wonderful organization, isn't it. The fishing photo is darling and shows what a nice life you gave her. May you find comfort somewhere along the way in your journey. (((hugs)))


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Greg my deepest sympathy


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Dear Greg, so sorry to hear about Marianne. Sonny gave her some extra comfort and love when she needed it, and I so hope you will be able to cherish that memory among many others.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your terrible loss. I am glad that you have Sonny to comfort you, your Wife's love lives on within him.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your wife. I'm so glad the Hospice nurses knew the importance of the bond we share with our dogs.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry Greg for your terrible loss. What lovely staff to let Sonny come and say goodbye too.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So very sorry you, sonny and your family have lost someone so special to you all. What a great thing you and the nurses did letting him visit and say goodbye to his Mom, and her smile says it all. Sonny is beautiful, as was his Mom.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of a beautiful and vibrant wife..........
your love and caring is so apparent. You have wonderful memories it seems, so cherish them, knowing that you and Sunny were there for her when she needed you.


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the encouraging words gang!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you so much for taking the time to share those wonderful photos and memories with us. What a wonderful thing for your boy to be able to go and visit with his mom in her last days! Many well wishes and prayers for you and your family as you go forward.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

deepest condolences. i'm sure your wife knew she was blessed to have you, your family and sonny.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What a tragic loss! I am so very sorry. I thank whomever watches over us that she had you and Sunny to brighten her last days here. I pray you are able to find some comfort and someday, some smiles in your memories of the beautiful life you had together.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My deepest sympathy! Thank God she had that time with her boy. It is beautiful what a dog can do to someone's spirit.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss Greg. Thanks for sharing your story and pictures with us.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Deepest condolences on the loss of your wife. I am glad your dog Sunny kept her happy in her last days. Thank you for sharing those beautiful pictures.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss. You have my condolences.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry for your terrible loss. Thanks for sharing the pictures and memories.

Rick


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dear Greg, my deepest condolences to you for your loss of your beautiful wife. I'm so sorry. What beautiful and memorable pictures though. So thankful Sonny was able to say goodbye. Sweet memories.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Greg,

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your dear wife. Dogs can be such comfort and companionship to our loved ones. I am glad that Sonny was there to be her companion and caretaker.

I know he will be there for you also, in the healing process to come.

God Bless, Viking Queen


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------

